# USA tourist visa ?



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hi there,

A short question please; is it likely for me to get accepted for tourist visa application to the USA ?? Considering I'm from Egypt (country of residence and citizenship), empty travel history, newly graduate dentist, bank account more than enough to cover my visit, no wife, no government job, just private clinics work, and my gf has a 5 years tourist visa and has been living in the US. So, what do u think ???

Thanks in advance,
Amr*


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Amr,
The US Embassy in Cairo seems to be very hard on Egyptian US visitors at the moment.
Our friend from Port Said applied a few months ago... he had a letter of invitation from us, more than enough money for the trip, a wife and 2 kids back home, owns 2 properties in Hurghada and Port Said, and has a successful business in Egypt.... so plenty of ties to Egypt.
He was turned down, for no apparent reason.
I would wait until the situation calms down in Egypt.

So... your GF is living in the US on a tourist visa for 5 years???


----------



## glbltrader (Jul 30, 2011)

*5 yr travel visa, don't think so*



smart_1985 said:


> *Hi there,
> 
> A short question please; is it likely for me to get accepted for tourist visa application to the USA ?? Considering I'm from Egypt (country of residence and citizenship), empty travel history, newly graduate dentist, bank account more than enough to cover my visit, no wife, no government job, just private clinics work, and my gf has a 5 years tourist visa and has been living in the US. So, what do u think ???
> 
> ...


Travel visas in the USA are granted on a 6 month time cycle. You have to go back every 6 months to be extended and only under very extenuating circumstances.

Either one of three things.
1. Your girlfriend is lying to you.
-or-
2. Your lying to everybody.
-or-
3. Your girlfriend is an illegal alien living in the USA.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

glbltrader said:


> Travel visas in the USA are granted on a 6 month time cycle. You have to go back every 6 months to be extended and only under very extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Either one of three things.
> 1. Your girlfriend is lying to you.
> ...


lol, thank you for the sarcasm, but there's no lying in all this !! It's a mistake may be, coz I'm sure it's a 5 year-visa, so may be it's not tourist visa, it's just another type. But this is not the issue anyway !!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

smart_1985 said:


> lol, thank you for the sarcasm, but there's no lying in all this !! It's a mistake may be, coz I'm sure it's a 5 year-visa, so may be it's not tourist visa, it's just another type. But this is not the issue anyway !!


There is no such thing as a "5 year visa" for the US. 
First you want to take the dental assistant exam (as DMD) then you want to go on vacation. What shall it be?


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

twostep said:


> There is no such thing as a "5 year visa" for the US.
> First you want to take the dental assistant exam (as DMD) then you want to go on vacation. What shall it be?


Yeah, true, I wanted to take the dental assistant exam, that's also another thing, but I realized I should postpone this for now coz I don't wanna build hopes then not get the visa (which happened to me when I applied to Canada), so I'm thinking about going to the US just as a tourist for a couple of months to my relatives there (citizens).
And regarding the "5-year-visa" ...I'll re-check about this and tell you how did she get it, although actually this is not a strange thing as I'm sure I read about it once, I think it's granted only when you're a regular visitor to the US and they already have no suspect in you. FYI she was married to a US citizen and she used to live there. May be that would explain the 5-year visa. Thanks for you interest anyway


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

smart_1985 said:


> Yeah, true, I wanted to take the dental assistant exam, that's also another thing, but I realized I should postpone this for now coz I don't wanna build hopes then not get the visa (which happened to me when I applied to Canada), so I'm thinking about going to the US just as a tourist for a couple of months to my relatives there (citizens).
> And regarding the "5-year-visa" ...I'll re-check about this and tell you how did she get it, although actually this is not a strange thing as I'm sure I read about it once, I think it's granted only when you're a regular visitor to the US and they already have no suspect in you. FYI she was married to a US citizen and she used to live there. May be that would explain the 5-year visa. Thanks for you interest anyway


Either she had a Green Card through marriage to a US citizen or she is pulling your leg. There is no "regular visitor" visa. B1/2 may be a potential option but the maximum stay is 180 days with a potential extension.

There is no way to tell if you will be granted B2 or not. Be sure to have plenty of proof of binding ties to your home country when applying for it.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

twostep said:


> There is no such thing as a "5 year visa" for the US.
> First you want to take the dental assistant exam (as DMD) then you want to go on vacation. What shall it be?


it's called B1/B2, it's a 5-year multiple entry visa (expires 5 years after the date it's issued) that allows you to enter the states as many times as you want, as often as you want, for five years, the only condition is you cant stay more than 6 months in one visit. Make sense now ??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

smart_1985 said:


> it's called B1/B2, it's a 5-year multiple entry visa (expires 5 years after the date it's issued) that allows you to enter the states as many times as you want, as often as you want, for five years, the only condition is you cant stay more than 6 months in one visit. Make sense now ??


B1/B2 gives up to 180 days in country. Die immigration officer at poe determins the duration of the stay. He also determins reentry or not. It is issued of a period of 10 years. It can be extended in country. Rule of thumb - do not overuse it:>) 

We just had an upset poster on a different site who was sent home at poe at her third entry within a year.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

twostep said:


> B1/B2 gives up to 180 days in country. Die immigration officer at poe determins the duration of the stay. He also determins reentry or not. It is issued of a period of 10 years. It can be extended in country. Rule of thumb - do not overuse it:>)
> 
> We just had an upset poster on a different site who was sent home at poe at her third entry within a year.


Ouch, 3 times in one year...Well thanks for the info anywa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> B1/B2 gives up to 180 days in country. Die immigration officer at poe determins the duration of the stay. He also determins reentry or not. It is issued of a period of 10 years. It can be extended in country. Rule of thumb - do not overuse it:>)
> 
> We just had an upset poster on a different site who was sent home at poe at her third entry within a year.


The B-2 can be issued for many length ..for Western countries its usually 10 years 

other countries can be far less .. Egypt is 60 month

look at the Reciprocity by Country table to check
Reciprocity by Country


Periods of stay for B-1 visas may be granted initially for a duration long enough to allow the visitor to conduct their business, up to a maximum of 6 months, and can be extended for another 6 months B-1 visas usually granted for three months or less, while B-2 visas are generally granted for six months Extensions are possible, provided the individual has not violated the conditions of their admission


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> The B-2 can be issued for many length ..for Western countries its usually 10 years
> 
> other countries can be far less .. Egypt is 60 month
> 
> ...


Thank you Davis!


----------

